# Harry Potter Giftset, All 5 Films on HD DVD and Blu-ray



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.avrev.com/news/0907/18.harrypotter.jpg *Harry Potter Giftset, All 5 Films on HD DVD and Blu-ray

*Muggles and wizards alike will rejoice when all their favorite wizards reappear in the brand new Harry Potter Limited Edition DVD Giftset, available in limited supply from Warner Home Video (WHV) on DVD December 11 in their choice of Standard Definition (SD), HD DVD and Blu-Ray formats. Packed with hours of marvelous mystery, the Harry Potter Limited Edition Giftset is bound to be one of the catalog events of the year and an irresistible magical gift for this holiday season.

Presented in a magnificent collectible "suitcase", the 12-disc Giftset will include two-disc editions of all five Harry Potter films: Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire -- and, for the first time on DVD, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. With the success of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, Warner Bros. Pictures; Harry Potter films have now become, worldwide, the top-grossing motion picture franchise in history.

The Giftset will also offer several enchanting additions. The first is a separate disc containing "Hogwarts Challenge"; a unique interactive DVD gaming experience with 14 adventure games based on Harry Potter films1-3, with clips from films 4-5. This fully immersive movie experience only requires a DVD player and remote to amuse up to 4 players at varying skill levels. The second bonus disc includes more than 3 hours of all-new to DVD extra content from all five films. Also included with the limited edition giftset are collectible premiums created especially for this promotion -- the Harry Potter Bookmark Collection, with five unique souvenir metal bookmarks, and 4 different packs of Harry Potter trading cards, from each of the first 4 films. The HD DVD and Blu-ray giftsets will sell for $149.99 SRP; $119.97 SRP for the Standard Definition set.

"Pottermania" continues as the Harry Potter films 1-4 are offered for the first time in HD DVD and Blu-ray ($29.99 SRP). The High Definition versions will include all the extra content of the Giftset;s two-disc versions and, for a limited time only, both versions will contain a set of four trading cards specific to the title purchased. The Harry Potter films 1-3 will be available individually in Standard Definition also with the trading cards, at a new low price (each $14.97 SRP). Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire is only available at this price for 60 days, after which it will sell for $19.97 SRP.

Limited Edition Giftset Bonus Disc Special Features for an Extra Special Experience

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer;s Stone
• 2001 International TV Special: A Glimpse Into the World of Harry Potter

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
• 2002 HBO First Look Special: Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets Revealed

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
• 2004 HBO First Look Special: Harry Potter and The Prisoner of Azkaban: Something Wicked This Way Comes
• 2004 ABC Special: The Making of Harry Potter and The Prisoner of Azkaban
Interview with Alfonso Cuaron (in Spanish, subtitled)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
• 2005 ITV/Granada Special: Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire: Behind the Magic
• 2005 ITV/Granada Special: Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire: Some Animal Magic
• 2005 HBO First Look Special: Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire: Dark Matters, New Masters

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
• 2007 International TV Special: Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix: The Rebellion Begins
• 2007 HBO First Look Special: Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix: Fulfilling a Prophecy

Source: Press Release


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

$150? Hopefully I can get just the hd dvds. I don't really care for all the extras.


----------

